# water



## bhatcher73 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is tap water good enough for my tegu? Or should i get spring water? Can I use a aquarium fish dechlorinator or do I need to buy one specific for reptiles? Also is distilled water bad?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 14, 2009)

This is the one I use for all my pets: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.aquariumgarden.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=12339&category_id=1394" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.aquariumgarden.com/store/car ... ry_id=1394</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## AB^ (Aug 16, 2009)

Tap water is fine


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 16, 2009)

AB^ said:


> Tap water is fine



In most instances it probably is, but you just never know when the water department is gonna screw something up!

I don't drink the tap water here.


...Jefroka


----------



## RehabRalphy (Aug 16, 2009)

AB^ said:


> Tap water is fine



agreed


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 16, 2009)

if you don't feel all that great about the tap water(as long as you drink it its ok to use) but you should try using Reptile Safe or any other water cleanser for turtles/amphibians...i use Reptile Safe it lowers pH lvls, lowers chlorine lvls, and adds electrlytes to my tegu's water...good stuff ^_^

but i agree in a different way, tap water is fine UNLESS you won't drink it.


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 16, 2009)

i use filtered water.


----------



## whoru (Aug 16, 2009)

i use tap


----------

